# Livery- Wooburn Green/ Taplow/ Burnham



## Mischief13 (22 October 2013)

Hello all-

I have recently moved and am now scouting out yards. I am ideally looking for grass livery or DIY with 24/7 turnout but would also consider bringing in at night if I found the right yard. I ride after work so need somewhere with floodlit school but that is the only real requirement, asides from good grazing.

My ideal would be somewhere around where Meca riding school was or around Cliveden or Snowball Farm, but would prefer a smaller yard to snowball. I have had a quick google and can't find anything which is suprising as when I look on the map it looks quite green!

Would also consider cookham/ Marlow areas. Possibly Penn/ Loudwater at a push.

I have tried a couple of places and not having much luck.


----------



## Kikke (22 October 2013)

http://www.whiteplacefarm.co.uk looks nice enough sorry we are more henley way.


----------



## Abacus (22 October 2013)

I used to live over that way, and there were a couple of DIY yards in Cookham Dean - Canon Court Farm and another that I can't remember even though I had my horse there! it was run by a Mr Simmonds - you could probably look up his number. The latter had 24/7 turnout in summer but they had to come in overnight in winter. The yard was ok with a small indoor school and good grass. Owner could be difficult at times. 

High Rews Farm in Marlow is nice with amazing facilities, and Harriet is lovely. 

http://highrewsfarmlivery.co.uk/wordpress/


----------



## Abacus (22 October 2013)

The one I was trying to remember the name of is Woodlands Farm in Cookham Dean.


----------



## Kikke (22 October 2013)

Abacus said:



			High Rews Farm in Marlow is nice with amazing facilities, and Harriet is lovely. 

http://highrewsfarmlivery.co.uk/wordpress/

Click to expand...

 Yes it is but they don't take any new liveries, always full


----------



## MaHats (22 October 2013)

There is http://www.yell.com/biz/bockmer-livery-stables-marlow-855432/


----------



## Hexx (22 October 2013)

There was a yard on Boundary Road in Taplow/Burnham - not sure if it is still running, but it was quite nice.  You may be better to move out a little to Windsor as you will find more yards.


----------



## Laura2013 (22 October 2013)

There are a couple around Bourne End that might be worth a try?


----------



## olop (22 October 2013)

I used to live in Burnham, seeing the names of the yards brings back memories!
Boundary road is closed and has been for some time, it was never a nice yard lol!
Bockmer in Marlow has great facilities but it is a huge yard, I mean 100 horses+ so if your ok with larger yards then that may work.
I thought Meca was a livery yard now??  I wouldn't hesitate to move there if it is.


----------



## Hexx (22 October 2013)

I think Boundary Road has been taken over by some new people - my horse dentist knows.

If Pearl and Robin are still running Meca, then definitely go there for livery - I rode there for years - lovely place, with an indoor school.

If you move Holyport way - there are a few yards Hornbuckle, Lakeside, Kimbers, a new one that is almost opposite Hornbuckle, Treetops, Whitelocks (although I am not sure this is still a livery yard).


----------



## Mischief13 (22 October 2013)

olop said:



			I used to live in Burnham, seeing the names of the yards brings back memories!
Boundary road is closed and has been for some time, it was never a nice yard lol!
Bockmer in Marlow has great facilities but it is a huge yard, I mean 100 horses+ so if your ok with larger yards then that may work.
I thought Meca was a livery yard now??  I wouldn't hesitate to move there if it is.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting- didn't realise Meca was still open as a livery, that would probably be perfect. I can't find a telephone no but maybe I will pop up and have a look.


----------



## Hexx (22 October 2013)

016285 29666

This was the last number I had for them - good luck!


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2013)

Hexx said:



			I think Boundary Road has been taken over by some new people - my horse dentist knows.

If Pearl and Robin are still running Meca, then definitely go there for livery - I rode there for years - lovely place, with an indoor school.

If you move Holyport way - there are a few yards Hornbuckle, Lakeside, Kimbers, a new one that is almost opposite Hornbuckle, Treetops, Whitelocks (although I am not sure this is still a livery yard).
		
Click to expand...

The one opposite Hornbuckle is called Bourne Brook (or Bourne Bank!). I hack past it quite regularly as its off a bridlepath. Looks quite nice from outside. OP-I can't think of anywhere that does 24/7 turnout in winter in this area. I rented my own place in the end so that I could keep mine out.


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2013)

Hexx said:



			016285 29666

This was the last number I had for them - good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Sniggers - I used to be yard manager there - that wonky phone number is engraved on my brain!


----------



## olop (22 October 2013)

Auslander said:



			Sniggers - I used to be yard manager there - that wonky phone number is engraved on my brain!
		
Click to expand...

I used to work there too - I was a weekend girl the years I worked there were from 1998 - 2000, when were you there??

Sorry to hijack op!


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2013)

olop said:



			I used to work there too - I was a weekend girl the years I worked there were from 1998 - 2000, when were you there??

Sorry to hijack op!
		
Click to expand...

95/96ish - if my failing memory serves me correctly!


----------



## olop (22 October 2013)

Auslander said:



			95/96ish - if my failing memory serves me correctly!
		
Click to expand...

I was just after you then, I loved my weekends at Meca, I didnt want to go home!!  The girls used to let me stay the night in the house on the yard and mum would pick me up Sunday afternoon, miss that place!


----------



## Hexx (23 October 2013)

I used to ride there - from around 1992 to 2000 when I got my own horse.

Gosh, brings back memories.  Do you remember Rocky - my all time favourite, Blackie, Bruno, Polly, Annie (Pearl's horse), Basil the cob, Ludlow, Bouncer, Danielle - she bucked me off every time I rode her.


----------



## ellieoos (23 October 2013)

Boundary Road has been bought by new owners, they've invested quite a lot in to the yard and it looks great now.

Mecca is rented privately, not as a livery yard.

Dorney Court is a lovely little yard too, have you tried there?


----------



## Auslander (23 October 2013)

Hexx said:



			I used to ride there - from around 1992 to 2000 when I got my own horse.

Gosh, brings back memories.  Do you remember Rocky - my all time favourite, Blackie, Bruno, Polly, Annie (Pearl's horse), Basil the cob, Ludlow, Bouncer, Danielle - she bucked me off every time I rode her.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - memories flooding back! Rocky and Snipe were my first choices for hack leading! Also loved Annie and Donna - Robin used to make me jump them for demos - the fences just went up and up and up. Used to shut my eyes and pray on the approach when they got really big!


----------



## olop (23 October 2013)

Hexx said:



			I used to ride there - from around 1992 to 2000 when I got my own horse.

Gosh, brings back memories.  Do you remember Rocky - my all time favourite, Blackie, Bruno, Polly, Annie (Pearl's horse), Basil the cob, Ludlow, Bouncer, Danielle - she bucked me off every time I rode her.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow so many happy memories  
Bouncer and Rocky were my favourites.
I loved little May but she was sold as she was so naughty!  Archie was another favourite as was Dash who was eventually PTS.
I miss that place so much


----------



## Hexx (23 October 2013)

Snipe!  I remember him, he was nuts.  I was having a private lesson with Liza and Basil was lame so she put me on Snipe - he hadn't been there long.  Anyway, we worked in, and I popped him into canter but couldn't stop.  In the end Liza said, just keep going he will get bored - I went round the school 17 times before I could pull him up - we counted!!  He was a bit of a spooker too - especially when someone appeared at the gate in the outdoor school!

I was the first person to ride Rocky - he arrived on the Saturday morning and Pearl put me on him in my lesson on the Saturday afternoon - bless him, he could only just trot, he was only 4.  But he turned out to be a wonderful horse, I have many memories of riding him and just loving it.


----------



## seaofdreams (24 October 2013)

ellieoos said:



			Boundary Road has been bought by new owners, they've invested quite a lot in to the yard and it looks great now.

QUOTE]

Boundary is really nice now, I called up to look into it in June (my horse was actually born there, 6 years ago!) but they were only doing part & full livery at the time. New owners sound lovely. 

I live in Burnham but have ended up in Chalfont as struggled to find a nice diy yard close to home.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 October 2013)

This thread is bringng back childhood memories for me., I lived in Cookham and kept my horse at Cannon Court - it was always a lowly livery yard in those days. Too many horses on too little land, but lovely horse owners on the yard with no bitchiness.


----------



## Erin (27 October 2013)

Auslander said:



			The one opposite Hornbuckle is called Bourne Brook (or Bourne Bank!). I hack past it quite regularly as its off a bridlepath. Looks quite nice from outside.
		
Click to expand...

Bourne Brook  Run by the same YM as Hornbuckle  (I'm at HB and can confirm both yards are lovely  )


----------



## Auslander (2 November 2013)

Erin said:



			Bourne Brook  Run by the same YM as Hornbuckle  (I'm at HB and can confirm both yards are lovely  )
		
Click to expand...

I'm just round the corner from you, if you ever need a hacking buddy!


----------

